# Does it get worse before it gets better?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

My DR is horrible right now. I nred some positivity please.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

To be honest...I think there's just going to be times when you feel more disconnected, based soley off what is going on in your life. Are you stressed? Are you focusing on the DP? I've found that the more distracted I am, the better off. Chin up, you'll feel better soon. It just fluctuates. <3


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know it's so hard when you're feeling at your worst, but you gotta work towards those good days.. Yesterday I was feeling like shit and I just accepted it and said tomorrow will be better. It definitely has to do with whats going on in your life. Identify your triggers and establish some coping mechanisms for when you have your days.. When I am at my worst with the DP, there is absolutely nothing I can concentrate on.. It builds and builds until I have a panic attack, and then just like that I find relief. I'll zone out watching the same shows or movies over and over again because oddly enough, nothing brings me more comfort then repetition. Try finding something that you enjoy, even though I'm sure there is nothing you can think of at the moment.. FORCE YOURSELF! You have to want to get better and I dont mean this in a condescending way.. I wish someone could record the inner monologue inside my head, between who I was/want to be again and between my DP self..Everyday is a battle, but I am thankful that we at least still maintain enough of our sanity to know that WE ARE STILL HERE!!

Nike said it best "Just do it!" 
Watch some TV to get your mind off yourself.. JUST DO IT!
Go for a walk outside and look around.. As weird as everything looks, its just your perception, but you will be fine.. JUST DO IT!
Find something little to have responsibility for.. Like a plant that you like, a cat or dog if your allowed to have one.. They act as amazing stress relievers and they're so non-judgmental that I swear dogs have healing powers when they start to lick your face.. Even if your DP is at its worst.. I guarantee it will bring a smile to your face!









I dont want to come off as harsh with my "just do it" mentality, but this is the kind of push I get from my family and friends everyday.. It's very easy to believe there is no light at the end of a tunnel, especially when we are our own worst enemies when it comes to DP.. However, we are also our own NUMBER ONE FANS! So remember that when your DP gets bad.. If you don't root for yourself to get better everyday then who will? And every "baby step" into a moment of clarity is a triumphant win!

Also, in regards to your initial question.. One of my favorite quotes in life is "It is always darkest right before dawn." So tell your DP to suck on that!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Sometimes. DR can be quite the rollercoaster ride.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

As some say, "It's always darkest before the dawn."


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing to remember is that you have made progress towards recovery at points in the last couple of months. So when put in perspective it may just seem worse in comparison compared to how you have felt at times recently. The beginning of recovery is much like a roller coaster. The highs are great but the lows seem lower than before in comparison.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Towel snapping always gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Brando2600 said:


> Towel snapping always gets worse before it gets better.


So does getting hit in the nuts.


----------

